# Competition Win.



## Dave Spencer (22 Oct 2010)

I have just been told that I won the AEP "Power in a Picture" photography competition. AEP stands for Association of Electricity Producers. T

Anyway, I get to donate Â£1000 to a charity of my choice, I win a camera and two tickets to the FA Cup Final. I also get an expenses paid overnight stop in London with Alison to receive my award at the AEP AGM, plus a framed print of the picture. 

Apparently, there will be some government ministers there, plus entertainment by some of the "Mock the Week" crew.

Woo hoo!  

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Oct 2010)

Congratulations buddy, that's great stuff   

Lets have a look at the shot then.......


----------



## Luketendo (22 Oct 2010)

That's amazing, well done 

I was also wondering where the picture was


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Oct 2010)

ermm...PIcture?


----------



## George Farmer (22 Oct 2010)

Congratulations, Dave!  Nice to hear you sharing some good news with us all mate.


----------



## nry (22 Oct 2010)

TTIUWOP's!


----------



## John Starkey (22 Oct 2010)

Well done Dave,its a nice feeling when your pics get chosen,any idea which charity you are going to choose,
regards,
john.


----------



## danmil3s (22 Oct 2010)

is ukaps a charity.  well done Dave


----------



## Garuf (22 Oct 2010)

No, but I am, registered and everything. 

Well done, look forward to seeing the shot!


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the words. 

John, I shall be donating half to Cancer Reasearch UK (my mother has been through two cases of breast cancer), and arthritis reasearch UK (arthritis was the bane of Alison`s mum`s life.

The picture is one I have already posted here. I nearly didn`t send it, as it doesn`t particularly show the industry in a positive light. My thoughts were that they wanted wind turbines in green fields with lambs gambolling around.  

It will be nice to get a framed print of it, but it isn`t something to put on the wall around the house. Maybe it will make the downstairs loo.

nry: TTIUWOP's! Am I getting old? I don`t know this one.  






Dave.


----------



## nry (24 Oct 2010)

This Thread Is Useless WithOut Pictures


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2010)

Congrats on the win


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2010)

Well done mate!


----------



## Simon D (27 Oct 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> nry: TTIUWOP's! Am I getting old? I don`t know this one.  Dave.



NYNGOACMUA

No Your Not Getting Old Anyone Can Make Up Acronyms. Just nobody can understand them 'til they're explained! lol


----------



## George Farmer (27 Oct 2010)

Great photograph mate.  I like it even more now after seeing it a while back.  

I can see why it won that category.

Did you shoot it with the contest in mind, or was it already in the bag?


----------



## Arana (27 Oct 2010)

Congrats, Great Shot


----------



## Dave Spencer (30 Oct 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. I have been away on a course for a few days.

George, this was one I already had, and have always been happy with, as it reflects the type of photography I like. I almost never entered it though, despite the fact that the image reflected the topic of the competition quite well...."power in a picture". I just felt the industry was looking for a "greener image", if you know what I mean.

YHTBIITWI.    LOL!

Dave.


----------

